# Bug hunt



## Mr. Teapot (1 Jun 2013)

Can anyone identify this little guy? He's really fast moving and looks like he swims up out of the substrate along the glass only to whizz back down again. Looks like free fish food, but I'm rather intrigued to find out who my micro squatter is before any fish move in. Sorry for the low resolution of the image but it was as close as the camera could focus.


----------



## Michael W (1 Jun 2013)

It looks like a Cyclops to me.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (1 Jun 2013)

Michael W said:


> It looks like a Cyclops to me.


 
Thanks Michael! I've just done a quick google search and reckon your spot on. Apparently I've been preparing gourmet fish food without even knowing it.


----------



## Michael W (1 Jun 2013)

Yep  fish will happily eat them especially those micro predators like Badis and sparkling gouramis.


----------



## sparkyweasel (2 Jun 2013)

And "he" is a  she.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (3 Jun 2013)

sparkyweasel said:


> And "he" is a  she.



I'm really enjoying finding out all sorts about the smaller animals who can make their home in our tanks... and I now know you can clearly see two egg pouches being carried by my cyclops. I was actually quite amazed at how much micro-fauna is starting to live in my little tank. Noticed some planarian on the glass last night. I really love how in the space of few weeks, all sorts of unexpected life is finding a foothold. It's going to be interesting next month when I add some shrimps, what happens to my little pets.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2014)

*Bug hunt part 2 *

Captured this morning… anyone know what it is and how to look after him outside my tank if I decide to keep him? Is he OK to release down the river or is he non-native?

Cheers.


----------



## Edvet (19 May 2014)

larvae of a damselfly i think


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2014)

Hi Edvet, I think you're right - the gill like structure at the back, which looks like it's lost two of the three others. The little guy has probably been snacking on my shrimplets. Google says he's reaching maturity as his wings are starting to visibly develop - what do you think, let him grow back in my tank and have a few more cherries, or let him go in the river?


----------



## Edvet (19 May 2014)

Free Willy


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 May 2014)

Oh no! I've seen a second one in there. How many of these lavae are there? My house is going to full of damselflies.... Hmmm, that may actually be quite cool. 

Does anyone know if my shrimp population will be destroyed if I leave it in there?


----------



## Edvet (19 May 2014)

Just put them in a pond somewhere, i'd say


----------



## sparkyweasel (19 May 2014)

Could you put a tub of water in your garden or yard? Put a bunch of Elodea in, and either some kind of emergent plant, or a stick or cane that your damselfly nymphs can climb up when it's time to fly away. You will soon find lots of interesting pond life arrives.


----------



## X3NiTH (19 May 2014)

I reckon once they get big enough they will decimate anything they can get their claws on. If I were a damsel fly and I knew that I was only going to get one day with a set of wings to do the business, then I would want my wings to be a 'really' good set and eat accordingly!

Let the midges suffer, save your shrimp!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (20 May 2014)

Operation relocation will commence at 09:00hrs on Saturday. The damselflies will not have a second bite of the cherry(shrimp).


----------



## Mr. Teapot (1 Jun 2014)

How on earth do these things get in my tank... pretty amazing how all this extra life finds its way inside our homes.

He's going to be rehoused today!


----------



## Gruff (2 Jun 2014)

That ugly bugger is planaria and where there is one there is likely others, advise removing especially if planning on keeping shrimp.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (28 Jun 2014)

Oh no, I know this isn't good. Any real danger to fish or shrimp?


----------



## mattb180 (28 Jun 2014)

Hydra - Not good for baby shrimp or fry.

You can buy a pet worming powder that gets rid of them in very small doses and is harmless to shrimp. I cannot for the life of me remember what it is called though!

EDIT: Panacur!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (28 Jun 2014)

Thanks Matt, I'll look into the worming treatment. Just been reading google about ramshorn and bladder snails eating them. Anybody have experience of how effective they are? Any other natural predators I could introduce?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jun 2014)

Hi Mr Teapot , Great thread for ID of bugs  What else have you got in your tank 
Fish will eat Hydra  PS If in the future someone needs to identify a bug can i post your photos on another forum Please  As there some of the best i have seen


----------



## Mr. Teapot (28 Jun 2014)

Hi Greenfinger, definitely yes... use them whenever you want. (This is the closest to a proud smiley I could find)

So, do you reckon my green neons will snack on the hydra?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jun 2014)

Hi Mr Teapot, Thank you on the photos  As to hydra . I would think so. Have they not started eating them yet ? I think in the early stages of my tank i had these . As soon as i put the fish in tetras i have not seen a thing that moves. If it moves the fish eat it


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jun 2014)

If not then dog wormer is very effective. I used bob martin granules. One sachet mixed in 500ml of water and added 8ml to a 60ltr tank. They all died over night  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (28 Jun 2014)

Esha gastropex also kills hydra with no harm done to plants shrimp or fish. 
But, obviously it'll wipe out your snails. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Jun 2014)

Didn't wipe all mine out even with an extended dose!! But I like to have some 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattb180 (28 Jun 2014)

I had hydra in a shrimp only tank and they multiplied like crazy - I had ramshorns in there. 

As soon as I put the powder in they died and did not come back - I believe it also kills planaria.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (28 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the excellent hydra solutions. I'm going to give my lazy tetras two weeks to follow their natural instincts and start eating the healthy option rather than the junk food they've obviously got a taste for. If the hydra aren't scoffed within that time, the dog wormer/gastopex is going in (as many snails as I can removed before).

I have to say, It's really amazes me no end what naturally finds a home in our tanks. I'll report any other aliens as soon as they appear.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Jun 2014)

Hi Mr Teapot, The things you learn through reading one thread  Worming tabs ?/? Another thread  Who thought of that ?    Please update with photos too when you next update


----------



## Mr. Teapot (3 Jul 2014)

Tiny white worms but is it harmful, or is it fish food? Another ID please (my guess is nematodes):


----------

